# B. smithi enclosure



## sanni (May 4, 2013)

Here is the new home for my B. smithi. The size is 15cm x 30cm. My smithis ls is 5cm and its soon ready to molt. Comments please.


----------



## sanni (May 5, 2013)

Re-housed it into here yesterday and seems to be ok since he/she took food allready today. So not too stressed.   First terrarium I have decorated.


----------



## Mello (May 5, 2013)

It looks nice but isn't it a little tall for a terrestrial? Wouldn't want her to climb the background bark and fall from the top.


----------



## sanni (May 5, 2013)

It probably still is too tall for it thats true. But I hardly have a choice since its the 30x30x30cm exoterra that I have got for it. I tried and put a lot of substrate in it and putting it higher up toward the edges and the back. I hope that it will be ok for her. But yeah. its still probably a 15-20 cm fall if that was to happen.


----------



## PrettyHate (May 5, 2013)

You can always put a piece of plexi glass at the front of the tank to allow it to hold in more substrate, and to allow you to still use the front doors  
Otherwise, looks good!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vespers (May 5, 2013)

^ Excellent suggestion, that. Not only is she pretty, but she has great ideas as well. :biggrin:


----------



## Rhodin (May 5, 2013)

I keep my G.rosea in a 30cm cube aswell but I fill the substrate to the brim and angle it to the back so that the largest glass space is 7"(17cm) at the front and 4"(10cm) at the back I feel that this is fine for my 5inch g.rosea


----------



## PrettyHate (May 6, 2013)

vespers said:


> ^ Excellent suggestion, that. Not only is she pretty, but she has great ideas as well. :biggrin:


Aren't you nice


----------



## goodoldneon (May 6, 2013)

Poor choice for a terrestrial. A large Kritter Keeper or a similarly sized piece of Tupperware would be ideal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sanni (May 6, 2013)

The plexi glass to help hold more substrate sound like an awesome idea. Ill look in to that.    Ill try add some more cocohust for it to improve safety. 

As for a critter keeper. I want it to be "on display" and a glass terrarium is so much nicer is that aspect. I do understand the hight is a lot for it even as an adult but they dont really have a option for it so making the best of with what I have.


----------



## PrettyHate (May 6, 2013)

goodoldneon said:


> Poor choice for a terrestrial. A large Kritter Keeper or a similarly sized piece of Tupperware would be ideal.


Many people here use the ExoTerra terrariums because they look much nicer than a kritter keeper. If you have a terrestrial T who is more likely to bolt when you open up the doors, you can always open the tank from the top, just like a kritter keeper.


----------



## goodoldneon (May 6, 2013)

PrettyHate said:


> Many people here use the ExoTerra terrariums because they look much nicer than a kritter keeper. If you have a terrestrial T who is more likely to bolt when you open up the doors, you can always open the tank from the top, just like a kritter keeper.


All of my tarantulas, with the exception of slings (and my adult B. smithi – she’s housed in a terrestrial setup from Tarantula Cages), are housed in Exo Terra tanks. Aesthetically, I’m not a fan of Kritter Keepers – however, my small terrestrial specimens are housed in them. They’re cheap, readily available, and, perhaps most importantly, where terrestrials are concerned, safe.


----------



## vespers (May 6, 2013)

PrettyHate said:


> Many people here use the ExoTerra terrariums because they look much nicer than a kritter keeper. If you have a terrestrial T who is more likely to bolt when you open up the doors, you can always open the tank from the top, just like a kritter keeper.


I like them too if set up properly. I'd much rather use that than a Tupperware container. I'm setting up a terrarium, not storing left-over dinner in the fridge.:biggrin:


----------



## goodoldneon (May 6, 2013)

Or a terminally injured tarantula in a freezer.


----------



## vukic (May 15, 2013)

i love the mug!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Roblicious (May 19, 2013)

12x12x12 exo terra is fine it wont come out much anyways..


----------



## viper69 (May 20, 2013)

Why would you house a terrestrial species in an arboreal setup ? I understand it may be the only enclosure you have. If that's the case why do you have the B. smithi at all then ??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sanni (May 20, 2013)

Not sure how that is considered a arboreal set up? The terrarium is only about 20cm tall with almost 10 cm substrate. Also the way it is set up is not arboreal either. 20cm is too much for my spider at the moment I do realize that but once it grown a bit it should be fine if I have understood correct.


----------



## lexieboa (May 20, 2013)

it doesnt look like a b.smithi lol


----------



## sanni (May 20, 2013)

lexieboa said:


> it doesnt look like a b.smithi lol


I haven't posted a picture of the spider, just the terrarium. So you can't really know what it looks like now can you.


----------

